# Ford F350 Plow truck... what options?



## Tom Smith

Hello All, Im looking at buying a truck


Ford F-350 (XL or XLT Supercab) /Short Bed 
Deisel
Snow Plow Prep Package
8Ft Western Pro-Plow


Im looking to do alot of plowing with this truck.. Residential and commercial are there any factory options that i should get on this truck.... Springs, ect.... Do i want manual locking hubs instead of electronic? Is it better to get steel rims then the alluminum ones? I just want to make sure i get all the right options at the time of purchase... Please let me know if you have any input... Thanks! 

Is there much difference between the F250-F350.. if so what ?


Precision Land Service Inc.... Illinois


----------



## PlowKid150

Yo dude. I just got my 2004 F250 Supercab short bed with plow prep and used it with my new 8foot western. i have the 8 cylinder and it plows so awesome. it tears through an incline driveway with 14 inches on it no problem. Anyways here are my options.

leather seats. Black. They are awesome cause when they are wet you can wipe em right off, try that with cloth.

16 inch sporty rims, they are chrome. with All terrain tires that run through snow like a dream

heated mirrors are a must! nothing more a pain than foggy rear views.

fx4 package. Rancho shocks give it a nice solid ride and handle the plow great.

bedliner.

tow package is also a must from the factory.

Then ui have all the good stuff liek 6 disk cd and that stuff. But anyways as i was saying there are a few options that you should def. get and i listed them. I would go with a 250 because its exactly the same as the 350 except a beefier axle, but unless your putting 10k in ur bed every day its not worth it, plus the 350 rides like ****. all in all, i am really happy with my new truck and if you have any questions, give me a holler and ill give you my whole spec sheet.

Kev


----------



## fitnessmovers

Go with the 350 xlt or lariat for the heavier payload and more standard options. It's only a few hundred dollar difference. Check out dieselstop.com and read the forum in regards to ordering if you're going to buy new. There are a few guys who will sell you a truck for invoice with whatever you're looking for. Fleet sales. They can drop ship to your local dealer. Lots of info. It's DEFINITELY worth a look. 
I have an '04 F350 4x4 crew dually and LOVE IT. The 6.0 diesel is a BEAST. Like a freight train. Good luck.


----------



## Crumm

Unless things have changed since I last heard about it you cannot get a Diesel supercab with a snowplow package. As a matter of fact mounting a snow plow on a non plow package Diesel will void the factory warranty of the truck. I believe the only Ford Diesel you can get the plow package on is a regular cab-longbed or a chassis. You should get the snowplow package on whatever you get so that it comes with the X code springs. They are a little heavier so the front won't sag too bad with the plow mounted. I don't think it would matter between the steel and aluminum rims. As far as the hubs you want manual. The newer superdutys have manual/auto hubs that can either be locked or ran in the auto mode but on the older ones you could only have one or the other. Are you looking at new or used?


----------



## Tom Smith

Yes you are right... You cannot get a F350 Deisel with the snow plow prep package..... The thing is I really want to get the deisel in the truck so im not sure what to do now. Ford offers a Heavy Service Suspension Package 0n Fords website it says that package comes with Heavy Service Front Springs and Steering Damper.... Im looking to buy New.... 

The Truck will be used for landscaping/snowplowing and personal Use.... So it will be used alot...I want to go with the deisel so i can rack up alot of miles on it... and also save some fuel costs.


----------



## Tom Smith

Is it available on the Single Cab ??


----------



## Crumm

It is my understanding that you can get a F350, Diesel, standard cab, long bed with the snowplow package now.You would have to check with the dealer to be sure but that is what I heard. I do know that you cannot get a super cab or crew cab with a diesel and the plow package. It is also my understanding that you can get a F350 standard cab chassis with the plow package(no bed).


----------



## Crumm

I just went to the Ford website and yes you can get the Plow Package on a standard cab long bed with a Diesel. The plow package is only a $70 add but is required to keep your warranty in tact. I tried to put in supercabs and crew cabs but then the Diesel was not an option.


----------



## Tom Smith

Kevin... thanks for looking... thats what i came up with also....

So i guess if i do buy the supercab truck with the short bed I will be voiding the warrenty... IF that is true I might go with just the regular cab with the 8' bed. I think thats kinda strange because alot of landscape trucks around my area are the F350 Supercab deisel.... I wouldnt think they would want to void out there warrenty by adding the plow on it.... I will have to double check on it


----------



## pats plowing

First off there is a plow package on the supercab diesel short bed only. I have it on my truck. If you dont believe me go build it on the site or i will copy my sticker. 
Secondly i just had my dealer call ford regarding plowing. A plow is not recommended on a diesel supercab longbed or diesel crew cab long/short bed. However, by attaching a plow on the truck, it does not void the warranty and the dealer should handle all warranty work. My dealer is putting a 8ft xblade on my new crew cab diesel f350. The ford reps will be there since this is a buyback swap deal and there are no complaints. I will be happy.

For options at least xlt
Get the trailer tow mirrors with heat although the bottom part is not heated :angry: I would go with auto shift on the fly since if the electronics break u can still get out and turn the hubs and u dont have the transfer case stickin up in the cab. I like the aluminum rims because they give the truck a nice appearance. Go with the f350 it has a better resale value and earns more per hr if subbing. I dont see any difference in ride between a 250 and a 350 ive had both. I didnt get the offroad package heard it rides stiffer. I have the x springs up front. Went with cloth seats too just afraid of tearing leather, i also didnt want a console in mid front.


----------



## Tom Smith

You are right... I just put those options in on the ford site and it does work... I must have put the 8' bed selection in and thats why it was not working.... Good Deal! Thanks for the info.... I was thinking of maybe just getting the XL.... I dont really want the carpet and material seats.... Too hard to keep clean..... Cruise, power w/l would be nice. Well I will just have to see what i come across on the dealers lot........ Hope you have better luck with you new Crew Cab !!!


----------



## Ggg6

I would most certainly get the 350 since you did say it will be worked hard, and all year at that. There is a air filter option for the diesel called the severe duty air filter or something like that. It is well worth the money, it is a much better system then the regular one. Manual hubs and manually shifted transfer case are a must in my book. I would not even consider a electronic or vacuum shifted hub or t-case. Kind of a toss up on the fx4 pkg. I do not care for Rancho products. Auto trans is a must for plowing. A V-10 trans cooler is a nice addition instead of the diesel one. If a locker rear axle is available get it, limited slip is not worth it buy a open and have a Detroit locker installed.


----------



## bbs

I know that I am venturing into a religous topic, but here is what I "know" to be the truth:

1) Don't discuss a plow truck with a car salesman. Find a commercial truck salesman and he/she will know what they are talking about.

2) Since about 2002 the F250 and F350 are the same truck. The F350 has a taller spacing block put in the back end, and the default tires that come with an F250 do not have the weight rating of the F350 tires. Most folks get the beefier tires on the F250 anyway.

3) I may be mistaken, but I believe you cannot get the supercab, F250, plow package, diesel combination because it might overload the default front tires. You can get a supercab, F350, diesel with a plow patckage (I own a 2002)

4) invoice price different between the F250 and F350 isn't much (?$600?), and you get that back when you sell the truck (opinion).

The front and rear axle and suspension is the same for F250 and F350. They will ride the same. The only reason I see for getting the lower weight rating F250 is if you don't want to lift stuff onto the higher tailgate of the F350, or if you tow a fifth wheel trailer where the deck height will cause problems.

Even though they are the "same truck", for my money I went with an F350 where I could get the plow package (heavy front springs), and have the extra weight rating for hauling stuff legally.

With the diesel, I believe that you want the heavier front springs that come with the plow package.

For what it is worth, I got manual hubs. When it is slick out, I just leave the hubs locked, and pop it in and out of 4wd as needed. I don't really see the purpose of the electronic/vacume magic. 

That is the truth as I see it 


-Bryan


----------



## Tom Smith

Is it ok to get the Manual locking hubs with the electronic 4x4 switch in the cab.... I see the xlt's dont often come with the manual on the floor in most cases.... I was hoping to find what i want on the dealer lot.... I will probally get a better deal if i do it that way verses ordering what i want....


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Tom, 

Here is what I can offer. I also have a lawn Maint. ans Snow Plowing Company and do as much research before buying a new truck as anyone. 

I have run a 2001 2500HD Reg cab LB rate for 8900 GVWR since June 2000. I have 28,000 miles on it, going on the third season with it and it has done everything I have asked of it without fail. 3 heaping yards of Mulch, 2 yards of top soil, TWO full pallets of sod, 4000lbs pounds of stone all no problem. 

As far as plowing, running a 8' PRO blade, and a 8' steel V box. I scaled the truck at 11, 500 loaded. The truck handle is great. I did add Timbren load booster all the way around and cranked up the torsion bars this year and that has really improved the ride and handling loaded. 

This year I added a dump truck. F-450SD XLT, 6.0PSD 4X4, 141" WB, 8.5 MVP (soon to be a Blizzard 8611), Central Hyds. and a under tailgate spreader. This truck can work like a mule. I have run a few different dumps for others but in this weight class this is the truck to have.

I am looking to add another P/U and here are my thoghts. The difference between a 250 and 350 in SRW is only about 700 lbs in the GVWR. Since I need the carry more weight more often for longer distances in the winter and I am seriously considerings a dually (DRW) in the 350. This increases GVWR by like 2500lbs, and all on the rear where the salt will be sitting. I can also see the Benoit to having the extra rating for summer use too, I think the truck will last longer. 

I only run reg. cab because I do all commercial work and most of the season I run two man crews. If the extra labor is needed I add the third guy and they all fit. No need for the extra cab space rather have the full size bed in a work truck that is where the money is. 

As far as options if you are snow plowing you have to get the locking rear Diff, also the clearance lights and heated power mirors with the tow package. If you can not get the plow prep get the X rated front springs which I think are standard with the PSD due the added engine weight. I also added Timbrens to the F-450 all the way around, ordered the Tow Truck version. They really helped easy install worth the money.

The new tranny behind that PSD is a MULE. Nothing matched it in tow/haul mode. You can not really tell when it is empty on a test drive but I load my dump with about 4.5 TONS of salt and drive on the E.O.E. and I-290 at 65MPH not problem. 

I have the XLT cab in my F-450 and you have the carpet deleted when you order it, I did. As far as the seats I drive this truck alot so I went with the cloth and just put some nice looking seat covers. This would help the resale. I hate the look of the plastic seat once they start to slip and peel.

Not sure where you are ordering your truck but I ordered mine from Friendly Ford in Roselle. They gave me the best deal at a flat at $500.00 over invoice. They aslo have a GREAT diesel tech, which is a must with the PSD, and the owner there is in love with the 6.0PSD so they are on top of the game. I WILL NOTE even stop for air in the tire at RON HOPKINS FORD their service SUCKS.


----------



## Tom Smith

I am still trying to decide between the supercab and the straight cab..... The thing is, I basically live in my truck so it would be nice to have the area behind the seat to store all my stuff... lunch, whatever i happen to have with me at the time....With a single cab i allways have too much crap in the way!! Also with the super cab i am not really making the truck longer so its still good for plowing....... I dont really put material in my truck because we usually use a trailer or dump trailer


----------



## lawn watcher

I just finalized the paperwork on my new truck. It is a F350 Crew Cab SRW short bed with the 6.0L diesel. Here is what the dealer told me from the order book. Basically it says that there is no "snow plow package" available on the CC(or longbed SC) with diesel, but you can order a "MAX front GAWR package" adding a snow plow to a vehicle with this option does NOT void the warranty on the truck, however... Should the part failure be determined to be caused by the use of the plow, the repair will not be covered. I have been told it is the same case with the plow package and the warranty. Also I was told you cannot get an extended warranty on a plow truck. The MAX front GAWR package does not seem to show as an option on the ford build site however.  

I had him run me off a copy of the paragraph and the book info so I can show it to a dealer if I have problems down the road.


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy

My new truck, if I decide to take it, is due to arrive at the dealer next week. It is basically an updated model of my truck. I ordered an F-350 Regular Cab Long Box XLT. This is with the 6.0 and 5 Speed Auto and manual hubs and transfer case, a must in my eyes. TT Mirrors with the heat and signal. It is Dark Shadow Grey with the grey interior, 40/20/40. It should be a bear like the current truck. Chris


----------

